# ( organizacja ) APEL - przeczytaj uważnie - dyskusja

## muchar

Witam.

Mam apel do wszystkich umieszczających tutaj swoje posty. Chciałbym, aby zarówno zrozumienie problemu jak i odpowiedź przychodziły jak najłatwiej. Tymczasem okazuje się, iż wielokrotnie trzeba na siłę wyciągać od Was informacje. Oto moje postulaty (tak 1-majowo):

1) Jasny i wiele mówiący temat. Przykład dobry: "/dev/hda nie ma DMA". Przykład zły: "Problem"

2) Jeśli macie problemy np. z Xami, to jest szansa na wydobycie logów. Wobec czego, umieszczajcie logi tutaj - te które mogą dotyczyć problemu. Czyli, jeśli sprzęt, to `dmesg`, jeśli Xy to /var/log/X*.log etc. Jeśli nie chce Wam się ich wklejać, wystawcie gdzieś na serwerze.

3) Jeśli uzyskaliście odpowiedź, która działa - dodajcie do tematu [SOLVED] - pomoże to innym znajdywać skuteczne rozwiązania.

PS. Dzięki zytek za uwagę ;]

----------

## zytek

Przyłączam się do prośby o przyklejenie tematu.

Oraz.. "APEL" mało mówi, lepiej zmienić temat postu na "Pierwszy raz tutaj? PRZECZYTAJ!" albo "ZASADY PANUJĄCE NA FORUM" ewentualnie "JENNIFER LOPEZ NUDE XXX HARDCORE COLLECTION"  :Wink: 

zieef. ;>

----------

## no4b

http://rtfm.bsdzine.org

Lektura obowiazkowa.

----------

## _troll_

Dodam od siebie:

a) przeczytajcie zasady netykiety (wystarczy wpisac w google i popatrzec o co chodzi) ... dzisiaj to ludzie nawet nie wiedza, ze cos takiego istnieje....

b) niektorzy zachowuja sie jakby 'rzucali postami dla zdobycia statystyk'; ponoc 'jest to przypadlosc for opratych na phpBB' jak mi powiedzial C1REX, ale mnie to po prostu ssie cos jak czytam bezwartosciowe informacje (jestem pewien, ze wiecie jakie) - przestancie! to odstrasza od forum!!!!

Takie moje 0.02 PLN

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## muchar

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> b) niektorzy zachowuja sie jakby 'rzucali postami dla zdobycia statystyk'; ponoc 'jest to przypadlosc for opratych na phpBB'

 

Akurat z tym bym się nie zgodził. Jeżeli widzę dużo odpowiedzi w stylu "Tak, zgadzam się z przedmówcą" albo "U mnie dokładnie tak samo działa", "Ja również nie miałem problemów" to nabieram pewności że rzeczywiście, osoba która coś doradziła, doradziła dobrze, natomiast osoba która miała problem, nie jest sama - ma ten sam problem wiele osób. Jest to sygnał, by opracować wtedy porządny FAQ, HOW-TO czy inną metodę pomocy takim osobom.

----------

## _troll_

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   b) niektorzy zachowuja sie jakby 'rzucali postami dla zdobycia statystyk'; ponoc 'jest to przypadlosc for opratych na phpBB' 
> 
> Akurat z tym bym się nie zgodził. Jeżeli widzę dużo odpowiedzi w stylu "Tak, zgadzam się z przedmówcą" albo "U mnie dokładnie tak samo działa", "Ja również nie miałem problemów" to nabieram pewności że rzeczywiście, osoba która coś doradziła, doradziła dobrze, natomiast osoba która miała problem, nie jest sama - ma ten sam problem wiele osób. Jest to sygnał, by opracować wtedy porządny FAQ, HOW-TO czy inną metodę pomocy takim osobom.

 

 *Quote:*   

> (jestem pewien, ze wiecie jakie)

 

czyli nie wiesz jakie (sorry za brutala). moze nie wszyscy na to tak patrza...

popatrz czy nie ma czegos w stylu : 'ok. sprobuje po szkole' i podobne ----- niby komu/czemu to ma sluzyc??? jakie info to niesie???

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## muchar

Może wystarczyło dać przykład  :Smile:  Wtedy nie "nastukalibyśmy" sobie kolejnych postów do statystyk?   :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Może wystarczyło dać przykład  Wtedy nie "nastukalibyśmy" sobie kolejnych postów do statystyk?  

 

Dobra. Od poczatku w takim razie:

a) jesli ktos otwiera tematy jak ten, czy jak (chyba) Twoj o glxgears to rozumiem, ze sa to tematy gdzie ludzie polemizuja, rozmawiaja i wyrazaja swoje opinie, wala wszystko 'co im slina na jezyk przyniesie' (slowem : 'technicznie' niewiele tu jest) - to niech sobie pisza co chca

b) jesli temat ma tytul 'postfix - konfiguracja', 'grub - pomocy', etc. to pomijajac, ze w tych tytulach niewiele jest tresci i trzeba by je przerobic, to jednak tutaj takie badziewia sprawiaja, ze nie chce mi sie czytac watku, po to by znalezc jedne / dwa naprawde ciekawe posty

Nie ma podwojnej grupy forum dla polski - bardziej 'technicznej' oraz 'gadatliwej'. Jest tylko jedna i wiem, ze juz czesc ludzi nad tym zaczyna ubolewac. Jednak nie robmy nastepnego forka forumowego (jak to bylo z gentoo.pl), tylko niech niektorzy zaczna sie zastanawiac nad tym co pisza i gdzie pisza.

Poniewaz 'nie chce _sobie_ nabijac statystyk' z mojej strony to juz EOT. Jesli ktos chce popolemizowac - to juz prywatnie.

Jesli ktos sobie wzial to do serca i sie obrazil... no coz. Wowczas moje posty nie byly takie bezcelowe. (nie zeby mi na tym zalezalo, ale nie chce mi sie juz przebijac sie przez takie watki)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

UPDATE (jako ze nie chce sobie nabijac statystyk  :Razz: )

Upraszam wszystkich nowych userow o 'wycelowanie przegladarki' na adres www.gentoo.pl, przejscie do dzialu publikacje i poczytaniu co ma Wam do zaoferowania Wasza dystrybucja!

Jedna z cech dla ktorych chwali sie gentoo jako dystrybujce jest wlasnie dokumentacja! To czego nie znajdziecie na gentoo.pl musicie potem poczytac na www.gentoo.org (tak wiem, ze nie wszyscy 'panimajom po ingliskomu izyku' - im wybaczamy  :Razz: ).

Dokumentacja pisana jest dla uzytkownikow - nie dla developerow. Zapewniam.

Poza swietym juz chyba handbook'iem kazdy powinien (raz - od tak dla siebie) przeczytac manual do portage, bo widze ze do tego pytan jest najwiecej na forum. Jest w polskiej wersji, wiec nie widze problemow.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## misterLu

ok. sprobuje po szkole  :Wink: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

podawanie odpowiednich tytułów to jedno. Uważam, że jak ktoś pilnie oczekuje odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie powinien się głęgoko zastanowić nad tematem, gdyż jest to w jego/jej interesie by jak najwięcej osób zwróciło uwagę. To samo się odnosi do treści, która nim pełniejsza, tym łatwiej się do niej odnieść (lecz nie przeginać z ich długością, bo kto będzie miał ochotę to przeczytać   :Wink:  ). 

Aspektem sprawy, który jednak chce poruszyć są odpowiedzi. Nie wiem co na ten temat mówią Netykiety, ale IMHO odpowiedzi w stylu "to już było", czy "poszukaj na forum" nie pomagają sprawie w żaden sposób, gdyż tylko powodują, że ten sam temat znajduje się tylko spowrotem na czele listy zamiast zginąć w niebyt, czy przepastość forum. To samo odnośnie "a może byś podał więcej informacji". Gdy ja nie dostaje w przeciągu paru dni żadnej konkretnej odpowiedzi to rozumiem, że muszę ją uzupełnić i żadne "double posting" nie ma tu miejsca i ne jest żadnym błędem

czy nie?

----------

## muchar

Często jest jednak tak, że użytkownik nie wie, że np. `dmesg` mu mógłby coś ukazać itd. Dlatego też prosi się o jego pokazanie etc. To na temat tego że prosi się o podanie konkretnych danych.

Poza tym, Ty akurat domyślisz się że źle napisałeś posta, skoro nikt nie odpowiada, ale ktoś inny, mógłby pomyśleć, że nikt nie zna odpowiedzi po prostu.

Pamiętajmy również, że te forum nie służy do rozwiązywania problemów pojedyńczych osób - bo przecież można by było komunikować się za pomocą PM, ale służy do rozpowszechniania wiedzy.

----------

## mkay

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO odpowiedzi w stylu "to już było", czy "poszukaj na forum" nie pomagają sprawie w żaden sposób

 

z tym sie zgadzam, ale nie mam nic przeciwko wklejeniu linka do dyskusji o tym samym problemie (zwlaszcza, gdy tam jest rozwiazany)

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  To samo odnośnie "a może byś podał więcej informacji".

 

stwierdzenie  "a może byś podał więcej informacji" rzeczywiscie jest troche bezsensowne, ale za to (jak juz napisal muchar) zapytanie o wynik dmesga/jakiegos innego programu czy konfiga jest jak najbardziej na miejscu

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Często jest jednak tak, że użytkownik nie wie, że np. `dmesg` mu mógłby coś ukazać itd. Dlatego też prosi się o jego pokazanie etc. To na temat tego że prosi się o podanie konkretnych danych.
> 
> 

 

to prawda, że każdy przypadek może być inny, lecz to było jedynie uogólnienie z mojej strony. oczywiście, że tak może się zdarzyć, że jak się chce komus pomóc to trzeba zapytać informacje, który bywa, że brakuje.  To wcale nie tak żadko bywa czego się można zresztą spodziewać. Cały czas doczodzą przecież nowi urzytkownicy.

Chodziło mnie głownie oto, że jeśli mam już na dany temat odpowiadać, to w miarę możliwości staram się odpowiedzieć na informacje które zostały przedstawione. Ewentualnie wtedy prosić o podanie większej ilości danych 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pamiętajmy również, że te forum nie służy do rozwiązywania problemów pojedyńczych osób - bo przecież można by było komunikować się za pomocą PM, ale służy do rozpowszechniania wiedzy.
> 
> 

 

Oczywiście, że chodzi o rozpowszechnianie wiedzy, lecz właśnie poprzez rozwiązywanie problemów pojedynczych osób. Zależy jednak od tego co rozumiemy poprzez "pojedynczą osobę". Trudno powiedzieć by chodziło o więcej niż jedną, gdy mamy na myśli forum. Jeszcze nie widziałem zapytania na forum, które napisane by było prez dwie osoby  :Wink: , lecz oczywiście każdy ma prawo tą wypowiedź później przeczytać i być może rozwiązać taki sam/podobny problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stwierdzenie "a może byś podał więcej informacji" rzeczywiscie jest troche bezsensowne, ale za to (jak juz napisal muchar) zapytanie o wynik dmesga/jakiegos innego programu czy konfiga jest jak najbardziej na miejscu
> 
> 

 

dokładnie

----------

## _troll_

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Aspektem sprawy, który jednak chce poruszyć są odpowiedzi. Nie wiem co na ten temat mówią Netykiety, ale IMHO odpowiedzi w stylu "to już było", czy "poszukaj na forum" nie pomagają sprawie w żaden sposób, gdyż tylko powodują, że ten sam temat znajduje się tylko spowrotem na czele listy zamiast zginąć w niebyt, czy przepastość forum. To samo odnośnie "a może byś podał więcej informacji". Gdy ja nie dostaje w przeciągu paru dni żadnej konkretnej odpowiedzi to rozumiem, że muszę ją uzupełnić i żadne "double posting" nie ma tu miejsca i ne jest żadnym błędem
> 
> czy nie?

 

tak tylko dla kwestii formalnej - Netkieta mowi jasno: wpierw szukami sami (google, search na forum, listy mailingowe, archiwa USENET, inne zrodla, etc...) a potem pytamy. Wszelkie pytania w stylu - 'nie mam czasu' itd. sa dopuszczalne pomimo powyzszego; jednak jesli jakas osobka rzuca same takie stwierdzenia, to juz wyglada 'podejrzanie' (delikatnie mowiac).

-----> Wszystko w granicach rozsadku!

Zgadzam sie ze powoduje to niepotrzebne windowanie w gore niektorych listow na forum. Moze by je usuwac?   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## misterLu

myślę, ze wniosek płynący z tego gorącego tematu jest taki:

http://www.andreas.id.au/answer.gif

----------

## grzewho

moje trzy grosze: może zamiast [solved] podawac cos w stylu [rozwiazane], bo szczerze mowiac [solved] niezbyt pasuje do polskiego forum, a obcojezyczni uzytkownicy i tak pewnie tu nie zagladaja

----------

## mkay

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> moje trzy grosze: może zamiast [solved] podawac cos w stylu [rozwiazane], bo szczerze mowiac [solved] niezbyt pasuje do polskiego forum, a obcojezyczni uzytkownicy i tak pewnie tu nie zagladaja

 

IMO [solved] jest ok. wyszukujac mozna dodac do slow kluczowych;>

----------

## fallow

ciekawe tez jest podawanie tematu w [ ] na poczatku posta .np.

[GTK] jak zmienic temat ? , tak jak to jest na Hiszpanskim forum ( looknijcie ) , ale nie wiem czy to ma sens , moze np, powodowac to ze bedzie sie trzeba zastanawiac co tam wpisac .... :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

No tak :/ A myślenie boli...  :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ciekawe tez jest podawanie tematu w [ ] na poczatku posta .np.
> 
> [GTK] jak zmienic temat ? , tak jak to jest na Hiszpanskim forum ( looknijcie ),

 

IMHO : zajebiste! Jestem za stosowaniem u nas!

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ale nie wiem czy to ma sens , moze np, powodowac to ze bedzie sie trzeba zastanawiac co tam wpisac ....

 

'Zrozumienie problemu jest czescia rozwiazania' jak mawia u nas jeden profesorek  :Wink:  A na serio - to gdzie tu problem? Z tego co widze wiekszosc userow juz sobie nawet radzi z konkretyzowaniem tematow postow.  :Smile: ) Jest duzo lepiej - trzeba postawic nastepny kroczek.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

ja jestem jak najbardziej za , to ulatwia potem grupowanie kategorii , od razu widac czego dotyczy post , i mozna przeczytac kilka liter , niz zastanawiac sie czasem o co chodzi  :Smile:  , hehe , jak przyjdzie mi zalozyc watek to of course zostosuje hiszpanska metode  :Smile:  , no chyba ze ktos bedzie pierwszy , a milo bylo by  :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## _troll_

I jeszcze dorzuce po tym co ostatnio widzialem juz kilka razy:

- interpunkcja

- gramatyka i ortografia (1)

- w szczegolnosci - uzywajcie dzielenia tekstu na akapity!!!!! (przejrzalem ostatnio pare postow, gdzie po prostu calutki tekst ciagnie sie w pojedynczym akapicie..... matko - to jest nieczytelne!).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(1) - ortografia szczegolnie razi, gdy nie uzywacie pliterek (jest to dosc popularne...  :Wink:  ).

- jesli korzystacie z pliterek to po prostu boli moje (i innych) oczy, ale da sie to wytrzymac (jakos.....................)

- jesli nie korzystacie z pliterek i robicie byki ortograficzne jakich malo, to chce mi sie czasem rece zalamac, kiedy 2 minuty odszyfrowuje co dane slowo znaczy....

----------

## fallow

no to chyba musze sie poprawic   :Razz:   :Wink: 

pozdro

----------

## muchar

APEL: Chamstwa na tym forum nie tolerujemy. Jeśli będzie trzeba,  polecą kolejne bany. Przykre, ale prawdziwe.

Te forum ma mieć wysoki poziom. Ja, fallow i no4b będziemy tego pilnować, ale również Wy tego pilnujcie - jak tylko zauważycie że coś jest nie tak, zgłaszać.

----------

## Raku

 *muchar wrote:*   

> APEL: Chamstwa na tym forum nie tolerujemy. Jeśli będzie trzeba,  polecą kolejne bany.

 

to powinno być w nowym wątku, przyklejone i z adnotacją WAŻNE  :Smile: 

a kołkowskiemu się należało - wszędzie gdzie zabierał głos robił wielką oborę. A szkoda - bo wiedzę ma całkiem dużą, może się jednak przewartościował i stąd ta arogancja?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Strus

Na forum http://www.phpbb.pl/forum/ jest bardzo fajny patent, można taki hack i tu "wpehapować" tylko że ztym to już do adminów gentoo.org trzeba. Ale do rzeczy:

Hack działa w ten sposób że przy każdym poście w prawym rogu jest mały kwadracik, po kliknięciu na niego jest potwierdzenie po zaakceptowaniu jest natychmiast wysyłany komunikat do konkretnych modów, z linkiem do tematu gdzie coś niedobrego się dzieje.

----------

## fallow

jeszcze jeden maly apel , aby przy okazji pisania posta w stylu " oka , juz sobie poradzilem" pojawial sie takze sposob w jaki ow ktos sobie poradzil . Dopisujac jedynie " jest dobrze " i dodajac do nazwy tematu [solved] utrudnia to tylko szukanie rozwiazan , gdyz mimo [solved] rozwiazania nie ma . Skoro ktos zadal problem na forum (powiedzial a) , to niech potem powie ( b ) .  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

pozdro

----------

## fallow

i jeszcze jeden mayl apelik :

ogolnie przyjelo sie ze do polskich znakow na forum uzywamy ISO 8859-2. Jesli ktos uzywa innego kodowania , co powoduje "krzaki" , lepiej napisac  nazwy watkow  / tekst  bez poslkich znakow nie "krzaczac"  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Kolejny maly apel:

chcesz umiescic plik konfiguracyjny? Super - pomoze to w rozwiazaniu Twojego problemu, ale:

usun z niego komentarze i puste linie!

Jak?

np:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v '^#' | grep .
```

Dlaczego? Nikt na forum nie ma ochoty czytac pliku, gdzie polowa to komentarze!

----------

## mkay

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Kolejny maly apel:
> 
> chcesz umiescic plik konfiguracyjny? Super - pomoze to w rozwiazaniu Twojego problemu, ale:
> 
> usun z niego komentarze i puste linie!
> ...

 

```

grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/lilo.conf

```

tak ladniej. ogolnie dobry pomysl IMO. dla newbie/gubiacych sie w grepie/regexpach proponuje:

```

echo "alias cytuj="grep -vE '^(#|$)'"" >>~/.bashrc

source ~/.bashrc

```

i pozniej juz normalnie:

```

cytuj /etc/lilo.conf

```

----------

## nelchael

Problem: Mój {program, konfiguracja, ebuild} nie działa.

Rozwiązanie: To nie jest pytanie. Nie interesuje nas granie w "Dwadzieścia pytań", żeby wyciągnąć, o co tak naprawdę Ci chodzi - mamy lepsze rzeczy do roboty. Typowe reakcje:

Chciałbyś jeszcze coś dodać?

Ojej, to straszne. Mam nadzieję, że dasz sobie z tym radę!

I co to ma z nami wspólnego?

Tak.....

Zmodyfikowany tekst http://rtfm.killfile.pl/#nie_pytaj

----------

## fallow

od jakiegos czasu zaczelo pojawiac sie duzo postow z ktorych mniej  lub bardziej wyraznie widac , ze ktos nie pokusil sie nawet od zerkniecie do watka APEL ktory jest wyraznie oznaczony jako sticky.

jezeli ktos nie przeczytal tego co jest nad moim postem ( od pierwszego posta muchara, przez http://rtfm.bsdzine.org ktore podal no4b oraz innych waznych porad / wskazowek jak zadawac pytania ( a nie wklejac np. ze blad jest i make opuszcza katalog zamiast tresc bledu ) lub zadaje pytanie ktore juz pojawilo sie wczesniej na forum i latwo jest je odszukac albo jest zrobione HOW-TO dostepne z posta sticky ze spisem HOW-TO -> niech takie osoby nie dziwia sie jezeli ich pytania beda : 

 * pozostawaly bez odpowiedzi 

 * watki beda kasowane/zamykane ( mielismy kilka totlanie bezsensownych pytan ) 

 * inni uzytkownicy beda " zalamywac rece " lub pisac tekst o tym , ze " ich szklana kula jest w serwisie " co prowadzi do pkt 1 lub 2.

 wyzej wymienione punkty a w szczegolnosci punkt 2 , tyczy sie takze wszelkich przejawow chamstwa na forum. Jesli ktos chce kogos obrazac - o wiele lepszym rozwiazaniem niz obciazanie tego servera jest umowic sie na jednym z komunikatorow internetowych lub na zywo i tam zalatwiac "swoje osobiste sprawy". jezeli ostrzezenie nie wystarczy oczywiscie jeden z moderatorow postara sie o zablokowanie konta takiego uzytkownika 

od tej pory po prostu bede korzystal z mozliwosci podania linka do tego posta by ulatwic sobie zycie , jesli zaistnieje taka koniecznosc  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

Może by dodać do pierwszego posta w APELu informacje, że trzeba ustawiać sobie kodowanie ISO-8859-2 żeby nie widzieć i nie pisać krzakami! Bo co chwilkę ktoś narzeka że kodowanie na forum nie ustawione i tłumaczenie im, że to jest tak i tak jest już nudne....

----------

## fallow

oka, zrobie streszczenie waznych informacji zawartych w tym watku i umieszcze to w pierwszym poscie

----------

## Strus

Jak już zbierzesz to wszystko do kupy to dodaj że SOLVED ma być na początku tematu drukowanymi literkami imho ułatwia to wyszukiwanie   :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Zasady obowiazujące na forum (czyli dekalog szczęśliwego forumowicza):

Netykieta! Chamstwa na tym forum nie tolerujemy. Jeśli będzie trzeba, polecą bany. Przykre, ale prawdziwe. Sprawy osobiste załatwia się poza forum. Jeśli ktoś chce kogoś obrażać - o wiele lepszym rozwiązaniem niż obciążanie tego serwera jest umówic się na jednym z komunikatorów internetowych lub na żywo i tam załatwiać "swoje osobiste sprawy". Jeżeli ostrzeżenie nie wystarczy oczywiście jeden z moderatorów postara się o zablokowanie konta takiego użytkownika.

Obowiązkowo do przeczytania: "Jak mądrze zadawać pytania".

Przeczytaj dokumentację na gentoo.org, dział Publikacje na gentoo.pl i HOWTO  na tym forum. Dodatkowo: man i /usr/share/doc/. Google też może pomóc. Cennym źródłem na temat błędów jest również Bugzilla.

Jasny i wiele mówiący temat. Przykład dobry: "/dev/hda nie ma DMA". Przykład zły: "Problem".

Jeśli masz problemy np. z X'ami, to jest szansa na wydobycie logów. Wobec czego, umieść logi tutaj - te które mogą dotyczyć problemu. Czyli, jeśli sprzęt, to `dmesg`, jeśli X'y to /var/log/X*.log etc. Jeśli nie chce Ci się ich wklejać, wystaw gdzieś na serwerze i podaj adres. Jeśli opisujesz problem z jakimś "Error:" to podaj treść tego błędu a nie tylko informację, że wystąpił błąd - zły przykład:

```
make: *** [integer.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Dobry przykład:

```
g++ -march=pentium4 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -c integer.cpp

integer.cpp: In static member function `static void CryptoPP::P4Optimized::Multiply4(CryptoPP::word*, const CryptoPP::word*, const CryptoPP::word*)':

integer.cpp:1704: error: insn does not satisfy its constraints:

(insn 794 793 651 0 (set (reg/v:V2SI 21 xmm0 [orig:193 <anonymous> ] [193])

        (mem:V2SI (plus:SI (reg/f:SI 6 bp)

                (const_int -136 [0xffffff78])) [0 S8 A8])) 499 {movv2si_internal} (nil)

    (nil))

integer.cpp:1704: internal compiler error: in reload_cse_simplify_operands, at postreload.c:391

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/crypto++-5.2.1/temp/ccwZ41cb.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make: *** [integer.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Podanie tylko tego co jest z złym przykładzie zmusza czytających do zasięgania opini ich kryształowych kul, które jak wiadomo są sprzętem dość zawodnym i nie każda wróżka umie się nimi dobrze posługiwać.

Wklejając na forum plik konfiguracyjny usuń z niego puste linie i komentarze, np:

```
grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/lilo.conf 
```

Jeśli uzyskałeś odpowiedź, która pomogła - dodaj do tematu [SOLVED] na początku - ułatwi to innym znalezienie skutecznego rozwiązania (nie [solved], [sOlVeD], tylko [SOLVED]).

Przy okazji pisania posta w stylu "oka, już sobie poradzilem" opisz sposób rozwiązania problemu. Dopisanie jedynie "jest dobrze" i dodanie do nazwy tematu [SOLVED] utrudnia tylko szukanie rozwiazań, gdyż mimo [SOLVED] rozwiazania nie ma.

To jest polskie forum, wiec obowiązują tu zasady ortografii i pisowni. Dozwolone jest pisanie bez polskich znaczków, ale nie uprawnia to do błędów (typu "ruwnierz"). Obowiazuje kodowanie ISO-8859-2 (można ustawić to kodowanie jako 'default' (domyślne) - wtedy będzie automagicznie wybierane między innymi dla tego forum.

Wątki/wiadomości zawierające teksty chamskie lub obraźliwe dla innych osób będą kasowane. Tak samo wątki/wiadomości osób nagminnie nie stosujących się do tego apelu.

----------

## Rav70

Można by jeszcze IMO dodać żeby przeszukać również Bugzillę.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Można by jeszcze IMO dodać żeby przeszukać również Bugzillę.

 

Dodane  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

to ja bym jeszcze wkomponowal tam text to : 

Jesli ktos chce kogos obrazac - o wiele lepszym rozwiazaniem niz obciazanie tego servera jest umowic sie na jednym z komunikatorow internetowych lub na zywo i tam zalatwiac "swoje osobiste sprawy". jezeli ostrzezenie nie wystarczy oczywiscie jeden z moderatorow postara sie o zablokowanie konta takiego uzytkownika

to znaczy w pkt1 , bo podoba mi sie o lepszym wykorzystaniu serwera  :Razz:   :Smile:  i dobrze by bylo zeby ow pkt pierwszy takze byl napisany gruba czcionka  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

co do pkt3 , jeszcze nasz zbior HOW-TO , bywalo przeciez ze tego takze nie czytano i zadawano pytania na ktore tam byly odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

narazie tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Zrobione  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Po poprawkach "kosmetycznych" (thx fallow!) sadze, ze powoli zblizamy sie do finalnego ksztalu dekalogu  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

3. Zmienić na www.google.com/linux , ponieważ szuka tylko to co nas interesuje, odsiewa całą resztę, która może setaktycznie pasować do zapytania ale semantycznie już nie  :Wink: 

Dodać linka do handbooka przetłumaczonego na polski, gdzieś taki widziałem, straszny był tam kod i kodowanie, ale jakoś się to dało czytać. Dla niektórych może być dużo łatwiej z polskim handbookiem.

7. Solved na początku tematu, ułatwia przeszukiwanie i ujednolica zapis.

9. Dodać, żeby ustawić to kodowanie jako defaultowe, w tedy działa to tak, że jeśli na stronie nie ma deklaracji to ustawia defaultowe. Unikamy wtedy ręcznego zmieniania kodowania przy każdym załadowaniu nowej strony forum.

Dodałbym jeszcze, żeby nie pisać dwóch postów pod sobą nelchael  :Wink:  tylko edytować poprzedni. Chyba że temat gdzieś daleko poleciał, a my chcemy coś dodać.

ps nelchael

Widzę że Cię zmoderowało   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jeszcze do pkt5  :Smile: 

powinno byc imho jasniej napisane albo osobny punkt do tego i to kurde boldem  :Smile: 

by nie wklejac komunikatu o wystapieniu bledu , tylko tresc bledu , wraz z tekscikiem ze magiczne kule sa dawno w serwisie 

mysle ze po tych poprawkach mozna juz uwolnic ten apel , of course nie kasowac by podawane przez nas do tej pory linki nie zrobiliy sie puste i z przygotowanego stworzyc nowy 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> {ciach}

 

Zrobione  :Smile: 

 *Strus wrote:*   

> ps nelchael
> 
> Widzę że Cię zmoderowało  

 

Zdarza sie  :Wink: 

 *fallow wrote:*   

> by nie wklejac komunikatu o wystapieniu bledu , tylko tresc bledu

 

Done it  :Smile: 

EDIT: Watek ten staje sie watkiem do dyskusji nowej wersji apelu, ktora jest... u samej gory na liscie postow.

----------

## _troll_

Wymarudze tylko w kwestii stylu....  :Wink: 

3. s/Cennym źródłem na temat błędów jest również Bugzilla./Cennym źródłem, na temat błędów jakie istniały/istnieją w gentoo jest również Bugzilla./

6. s/ i komentarze, np: / i komentarze. Przykładowo: oto jak z pliku konfiguracyjnego /etc/lilo.conf usunąć zbędne linie:/

i takie pytanko - czemu nie ma info o searchu frumowym? imho - powinno byc!, chyba ze przeoczylem, ale watpie??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Dzieki za uwagi - "patch applied"  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jeszcze jeden wazny punkt o ktorym zapomnielismy : 

mianowice ochrona praw autorskich i piractwo  :Smile: 

trzeba dodac , juz kilka watkow polecialo z forum a niekotre posty byly edytowane tutaj

serwer forum jest w USA , i jest chroniony ich prawem

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Niech zgadne, polacial moj watek nt wnw ? ;>

----------

## fallow

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Niech zgadne, polacial moj watek nt wnw ? ;>

 

tak , w ostatnim czasie a raczej w tej chwili wlasnie ten .

bylem w trakcie pisania PM`a o tym do Ciebie , no ale pisze juz tutaj.

Na tym forum jest to jasno ustalone.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Sorry, ale w regulaminie nie było to ustalone, jak zakładałem ten wątek   :Confused: 

Takze czuje sie troche oszukany

EDIT: teraz takze nie ma nic w zasadach o piractwie   :Shocked: 

----------

## fallow

1) od dawna edytowalismy badz kasowalismy takie watki 

2) to chyba oczywiste ze to oficjalne forum - podlega ochronie prawa Panstwa w jakim znajduje sie server forum.

(ciekawe czemu w CHIP`ie np. nie podaje sie linkow do pirackiego oprogramowania - imho to oczywiste) . Jak nie bedzie w regulamienie wpisu o tym ze nie wolno byc chamskim to bedziesz chamski ?  :Wink: 

3) wpis za chwile sie pojawi 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Sorry, ale w regulaminie nie było to ustalone, jak zakładałem ten wątek  
> 
> Takze czuje sie troche oszukany
> 
> EDIT: teraz takze nie ma nic w zasadach o piractwie  

 

Jest coś takiego jak standard. Standard danego społeczeństwa. Inny standard obowiązuje na forum windowsowym, inny na forum związanym ze społecznością wolnego oprogramowania.

IMHO to oczywiste.

----------

## Woocash

Dobra, przepraszam za to co powiedziałem i cofam te słowa, w zasadzie to ten watek co zaczałem   :Embarassed: 

podoba sie ?, czy jeszcze mam cos zmienic ?

----------

## Rav70

Może zamiast 'Przyklejony' zrobić go 'Ogłoszenie'?  :Smile:  Jak dla mnie bardziej rzuca się w oczy ale to subiektywne wrażenie  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Sorry, ale w regulaminie nie było to ustalone, jak zakładałem ten wątek  
> 
> Takze czuje sie troche oszukany
> 
> EDIT: teraz takze nie ma nic w zasadach o piractwie  

 

Bylo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1901#1901 patrz punkt 11.

Rav70: juz zrobione  :Smile: 

EDIT: Apel zmieniony:

dodany link do Guidelines

dodane zalecenie dotyczace [] w tematach

----------

## Woocash

@nalchael, ale ja mówiłem o naszym regulaminie   :Smile:  jak mówiłem wcześniej przepraszam za ten wątek   :Confused: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> @nalchael, ale ja mówiłem o naszym regulaminie  

 

Juz jest tam info o Guidelines.

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> jak mówiłem wcześniej przepraszam za ten wątek  

 

NP.

----------

## Strus

Czy mi się zdaje, czy w APELU nie ma wzmianki o edytowaniu postów (pisaniu jeden pod drugim) ?

btw: Dlaczego na tym forum nie można wstawiać obrazków??   :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Czy mi się zdaje, czy w APELU nie ma wzmianki o edytowaniu postów (pisaniu jeden pod drugim) ?

 

Nie ma.

 *Strus wrote:*   

> btw: Dlaczego na tym forum nie można wstawiać obrazków??  

 

Nie wiem  :Smile:  Pytaj adminow.

----------

## fallow

proponuje dopisanie pukntu mowiacego zeby w jednym poscie umieszczac jedno pytanie, nie liste pytan , lub kilka bo to tylko zniecheca i robi balagan - mnie osobiscie zniecheca momentalnie  :Smile: 

nawet temat ( nazwa ) i kategoria w [ ] sugeruje ze jeden post dotyczy konkretnego tematu a nie wielu  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

done

[/EDIT]

----------

## nelchael

Zmienilem "dekalog" na "dekalog++", bo mamy 11 regul  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

hehehe  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 :Very Happy: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Rav70

Można by w sumie jako że i tak bariera '10' jest przekroczona dodać punkt o zakazie dyskusji o warez, crack, włamach i innych nielegałach - nie każdy zna angielski żeby przeczytać guidelines  :Wink:  A jako że to forum informatyczne to w sumie powinno być ich raczej 16 (0x10)  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Strus

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  A jako że to forum informatyczne to w sumie powinno być ich raczej 16 (0x10) 
> 
> 

 

Z czasem pewnie będzie   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Można by w sumie jako że i tak bariera '10' jest przekroczona dodać punkt o zakazie dyskusji o warez, crack, włamach i innych nielegałach - nie każdy zna angielski żeby przeczytać guidelines  A jako że to forum informatyczne to w sumie powinno być ich raczej 16 (0x10) 
> 
> Pozdr. Rav

 

hehe:)

moim zdaniem nalezy dopisac taki punkt o piractwie.

@Nelchael : kto pierwszy dopisze ten dopisze ?  :Wink:   :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## nelchael

Taki punkt jest juz w Guidelines, bo ktorego odsylamy w Apelu.

----------

## Dawid159

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Taki punkt jest juz w Guidelines, bo ktorego odsylamy w Apelu.

 

Z tym, że tak jak ktoś już pisał nie każdy zna angielski i lepiej będzie jak w polskiej części forum też będzie o tym wzmianka    :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

Done it  :Smile: 

PS. 'dekalog++' -> '0x0C zasad'  :Wink: 

----------

## jackie

A ja mam takie pytanie - czy jeśli napisze że używam w KDE podwójnego kliknięcia to już łamie zasady tego forum ( double click - jako patent Microsofta w USA ) lub też jak się ma np omawaianie konfiguracji mplayera w stosunku do tego że np. w debianie wycinano część kodu obawiając się łamania prawa patentowego. Po za tym np czy informacja o  programach scanujacych porty bedzie juz zlamaniem regul forum czy tez nie ( takich programów jak wiadomo używają ludzie włamujący się do systemów komputerowych )  lub też czy przypadkiem jak wchodze  na strone głowną to pod zakładką Latest Site News są wypisane najnowsze dziury w oprogramowaniu ( jak nic podpada to podawanie metod na włamanie się do systemów komputerowych) i wychodzi na to że jak wchodze na to forum to widze potencjalne łamanie jego zasad.Last edited by jackie on Tue Dec 14, 2004 1:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

jak dla mnie to jestes conajmniej 'niezrozumialy' - pisanie w taki sposob jak Ty to zrobiles sprawia, ze tekst mi sie zlewa... bleee

.. edit ..

<trolling, ale nie bez podstaw  :Wink: >Propozycja nowej regulki : tekst ma byc CZYTELNY i ZROZUMIALY. Co forumowicze na to?</trolling, ale nie bez podstaw  :Wink: >

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## C1REX

TIP: Czytając zlewające się teksty zaznaczajcie myszką czytaną lub przeczytaną linię. To bardzo ułatwia czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

Osobiście zaznaczam po trzy linie, które zamierzam czytać. Na szczęscie, mało osób pisze w ten sposób.

----------

## _troll_

c1rex - tip na mnie nie dziala... moze to wplyw ostatnich dni (mnostwo roboty..), ale nie o to chodzi. Gdy widze takie posty - zostawiam je w 99% przypadkach.

IMHO: Jesli ktos nie wysilil sie, aby zredagowac post tak, by byl czytelny - ja nie bede sie wysilal, by komus takiemu pomagac, lub z nim dyskutowac. Wiecej zajmie mi odszyfrowanie co jest w srodku, anizeli ustawa przewiduje...

PS. Sorry - trolluje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jackie

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> jak dla mnie to jestes conajmniej 'niezrozumialy' - pisanie w taki sposob jak Ty to zrobiles sprawia, ze tekst mi sie zlewa... bleee
> 
> Panowie moderatorzy - prosba o jasna zasade : tekst ma byc CZYTELNY i ZROZUMIALY - dodajcie taka regulke...
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Wybacz mnie burakowi i wytłumacz co przez to rozumiesz. 

Konstruktywna krytyka nie ogranicza się tylko do powiedzenia że coś jest złe ale i do pokazania jak powinno być dobrze.

----------

## C1REX

 *jackie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Konstruktywna krytyka nie ogranicza się tylko do powiedzenia że coś jest złe ale i do pokazania jak powinno być dobrze.

 

Zlewający się tekst to taki, kŧóry się zlewa w niezrozumiałą papkę. Takiego nikt nie lubi.

Dobry to taki, który ma dobrze użyte akapity i nie zlewa się w niezrozumiałą papkę, której nikt nie lubi : )

Powinno się pisać tak, by maksymalnie ułatwić wyłapanie istotnych informacji i nie męczyć czytającego. Takie teksty ludzie lubią : )

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

Nie wszystkie uwagi skierowane sa do Ciebie! (zaznaczylem na poczatku, azeby 'nie wyjsc buraka'  :Wink:  )

Ostatnio przybywa postow, gdzie:

- ludzie nie uzywaja znakow przestankowych (wszelkiego rodzaju, jak kropek i przecinkow... grrr)

- posty skladajace sie z kilku(nastu) ciaglych linii - tj. bez prejscia do nastepnej linii. W efekcie widze na monitorze mnostwo zlewajacych sie literek z kilku linii (nie - monitor mam dobry, nie w tym rzecz) ... grrr^2

- uzywanie wypunktowan takze podnosi czytelnosc postow; oczywiscie o ile wypunktowanie jest/moze byc przydatne

Tyle co mi na te chwile przychodzi do glowy, ale znalazloby sie tego i wiecej zapewne (o ortografii nie wspominam - niektorzy 'piekne' byki wala  :Smile: ))) ).

PS. Wydaje mi sie, ze juz napisalem o zlewajacym sie tekscie wczesniej - nie masz takiego efektu?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jackie

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Nie wszystkie uwagi skierowane sa do Ciebie! (zaznaczylem na poczatku, azeby 'nie wyjsc buraka'  )
> 
> Ostatnio przybywa postow, gdzie:
> 
> - ludzie nie uzywaja znakow przestankowych (wszelkiego rodzaju, jak kropek i przecinkow... grrr)
> ...

 

OK. Postaram się to napisać jeszcze raz.  :Smile: 

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Na forum obowiązuje zakaz podawania linków do materiałów nielegalnych/naruszających prawo polskie lub amerykańskie (to jest związane z lokalizacją serwera)

 

Czy te przypadki są łamaniem tej reguły:

- podawanie linku do strony macierzystej mplayera ( w debianie wycinano część kodu ze względu na łamania prawa patentowego. )

- podawanie linku do KDE , w którym to można używać podwójnego kliknięcia ( Microsoft opatentował ten "wynalazek")

Tutaj po prostu chciałbym żeby ktoś mi szaraczkowi wyjaśnił zawiłości amerykańskiego prawa, ponieważ mieszkając w Polsce go po prostu nie znam.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Zabronione jest również podawanie metod na złamanie zabezpieczeń programów, na włamanie się do systemów komputerowych oraz innych nielegalnych działań.

 

Czy to nie jest podawanie metod na włamania do systemów komputerowych:

- pisanie o programach scanujących porty, lub służących do ukrywania tożsamości ( jak wiadomo mogą one być wykorzystywane do włamów komputerowych )

- pisanie o dziurach i błędach w programach które mogą być wykorzystywane przez włamywaczy ( patrz główna strona forum - zakładka "Latest Site News" )

Wydaje mi się że tutaj jesteście bardziej papiescy od papieża.

----------

## Strus

 *jackie wrote:*   

> - podawanie linku do KDE , w którym to można używać podwójnego kliknięcia ( Microsoft opatentował ten "wynalazek")

 

Czego Microsoft jeszcze nie opatentował ? 

 *jackie wrote:*   

> Tutaj po prostu chciałbym żeby ktoś mi szaraczkowi wyjaśnił zawiłości amerykańskiego prawa, ponieważ mieszkając w Polsce go po prostu nie znam.

 

W telegraficznym skrócie: Amerykańskie prawo patentowe jet pojebane i każdy o tym wie. Naszczęście żyjemy w Europie i jak narazie UE skutecznie walczy, by podobne prawo nie weszło do Europy oco zabiegają gigańci tacy jak Microsoft, Sun Microsystems, IBM i inne.

 *jackie wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nelchael wrote:*   Zabronione jest również podawanie metod na złamanie zabezpieczeń programów, na włamanie się do systemów komputerowych oraz innych nielegalnych działań. 
> 
> Czy to nie jest podawanie metod na włamania do systemów komputerowych:
> ...

 

Masz nóż w kuchni ? Może powinieneś się go pozbyć, możesz kogoś zabić. 

Programy te mogą, ale nie muszą do tego służyć.

Mogą za to pomóc rozwiązać jakiś problem np w sieci lokalnej.

 *jackie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - pisanie o dziurach i błędach w programach które mogą być wykorzystywane przez włamywaczy ( patrz główna strona forum - zakładka "Latest Site News" )

 

W APELu nie ma zakazu.

----------

## nelchael

 *jackie wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Na forum obowiązuje zakaz podawania linków do materiałów nielegalnych/naruszających prawo polskie lub amerykańskie (to jest związane z lokalizacją serwera) 
> 
> Czy te przypadki są łamaniem tej reguły:
> 
> - podawanie linku do strony macierzystej mplayera ( w debianie wycinano część kodu ze względu na łamania prawa patentowego. )
> ...

 

IMHO to szukanie dziury w calym - jesli chcesz miec 100% pewnosci to pytaj autora tego postu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1901#1901 Oczywiscie po zapoznaiu sie (i zrozumieniu) tego posta. Co do

 *Quote:*   

> pisanie o dziurach i błędach w programach które mogą być wykorzystywane przez włamywaczy ( patrz główna strona forum - zakładka "Latest Site News" )

 

Jest to legalne - sa to tak zwane Security Advisory - dziura juz powinna byc zalatana, wiec podanie informacji o niej nie jest problemem. Patrz np. Security Focus, Secunia.

----------

## Rav70

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO to szukanie dziury w calym
> 
> 

 

można by to też nazwać trollowaniem  :Razz: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> IMHO to szukanie dziury w calym
> 
>  
> ...

 

EEEEeeee.... O mnie mowa?  :Razz:   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> O mnie mowa?  
> 
> 

 

Dokładnie rzecz biorąc mowa o tym, znaczenie 1 - mam nadzieję że teraz już wszelkie niejasności zostały wyjaśnione  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

jak juz sie wszyscy dowiedzieli, czym jest 'trollowanie', to sie namnozy trolli na forum  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> jak juz sie wszyscy dowiedzieli, czym jest 'trollowanie', to sie namnozy trolli na forum 

 

No to niech się jeszcze dowiedzą jak je klasyfikować i jakie stanowią zagrożenia  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## jackie

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> IMHO to szukanie dziury w calym
> 
>  
> ...

 

Chciałem tylko wykazać że jeśli będziemy słowo w słowo stosować się do regulaminu to popadniemy w drobne paradoksy.

To byłoby na tyle z trollowaniem - przynajmniej w tym temacie  :Smile: 

( jak sądze będziecie mieć troche wyrozumiałości dla prawdziwego trolla )

----------

## Rav70

 *jackie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chciałem tylko wykazać że jeśli będziemy słowo w słowo stosować się do regulaminu to popadniemy w drobne paradoksy.
> 
> 

 

No cóż, w końcu moderatorzy to nie przysłowiowe małpy z brzytwami (no offence intended  :Wink:  ) ale inteligentni ludzie, posługujący sie (między innymi) tzw. zdrowym rozsądkiem, więc popadania w paradoksy zbytnio się nie obawiam  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

>  *jackie wrote:*   Chciałem tylko wykazać że jeśli będziemy słowo w słowo stosować się do regulaminu to popadniemy w drobne paradoksy. 
> 
> No cóż, w końcu moderatorzy to nie przysłowiowe małpy z brzytwami (no offence intended  )

 

Ekhem....  :Wink: 

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> ale inteligentni ludzie,

 

Tu juz lepiej  :Wink: 

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> posługujący sie (między innymi) tzw. zdrowym rozsądkiem, więc popadania w paradoksy zbytnio się nie obawiam 

 

Dokladnie. Decyzja w przypadkach spornych nalezy do moderatorow.

----------

## nelchael

Doszedl nowy punkt do Apelu - #3.

----------

## psycepa

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Masz nóż w kuchni ? Może powinieneś się go pozbyć, możesz kogoś zabić. 
> 
> Programy te mogą, ale nie muszą do tego służyć.
> ...

 

Racja, mnie to by pewnie za gwałt zamknęli ... :>

----------

## nelchael

To stare posty, nie ma sensu ich odgrzewac.

----------

## psycepa

ok, ja je zobaczylem dopiero teraz ;) ale juz nic nie mowie ;p

----------

## Rav70

A zmieniając nieco temat - mała prośba do modów: jeśli zamykacie jakiś wątek, piszcie dlaczego. W przypadku wątku o kadu można się domyśleć dlaczego - ale np. w przypadku wątku o gcc zabrakło mi inwencji  :Smile: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

Da sie zrobic  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

watek o gcc. rozwiazanie padlo 3 posty wyzej : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1966271#1966271

wyraznie byl podany sposob rozwiazania problemu : gcc-config X , gdzie mozna sie domyslic ze X oznacza numer.

mirekm zapostowal swoj wynik gcc-config -l  tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1966271#1966271

wskazalem raz jeszcze ze nalezy uzyc gcc-config nr_konfiguracji : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1966452#1966452

uznalem ze nie ma sensu nabijac postow ( ostatnio jest fala anti-postcount++   na forum hehe ) gdyz rozwiazanie jest napisane bardzo jasno,pozatym problem rozwiazuje sam opis w manualu gdyz rozwiazaniem problemu jest jeden konkretny sposob uzycia a nie wiele  :Smile:  to tyle  :Smile: 

co do twojej prosby Rav70  :Smile:  masz racje , od tej pory zawsze bede podawal powod  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Rav70

Dzięki bardzo  :Smile: 

(post->count++  :Laughing:  )

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Strus

Może by tak na końcu apelu dać prę linków jak nie powinien, a raczej nie może wyglądać post ?

Jako pierwszy przykład proponuje dać llink do tego super inteligentnego postu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278625

----------

## nelchael

I inne jego posty:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=259252

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265501

kazdy lamie postanowienia z Apelu, w kazdym zle sformulowane jest pytanie.

----------

## Rav70

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Może by tak na końcu apelu dać prę linków jak nie powinien, a raczej nie może wyglądać post ?
> 
> 

 

IMOBO jeśli ktoś nie zrozumiał pktów 6 i 7 to i z linkowanych artykułów nie wywnioskuje niczego konstruktywnego - o ile, zmęczony otwarciem i czytaniem apelu, zdobędzie się w ogóle na heroiczny wysiłek i w te linki kliknie  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Strus

Może by tak po zablokowanmiu wątków typu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=279220

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=279235

Kasować je np po 24 godzinach ?? No bo na cholere mają być ?

----------

## nelchael

Niech zostana. Nikomu to nie wadzi.

----------

## Strus

No ale po co? Nic tam mądrego nie ma. Ktoś jak będzie przeglądać forum będzie tam niepotrzebnie zaglądał...   :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Drobna zmiana organizacyjna: po ostatnich przypadkach moderatorzy ustalili bardzo prosta zasade: nie trzymanie sie zasad na forum (Apel + Guidelines) -> pierwsze ostrzezenie, drugi przypadek -> ban.

Powyzsza zasada i tak jest lagodniejsza niz zasady panujace na forum ogolnym, dlaczego? My dajemy ostrzezenie. 

Czekam na opinie.

----------

## fallow

zgadza sie  , tu bylo b.lagodnie w porownaniu do innych dzialow.

nawet teraz po tej modyfikacji i tak jest lagodniej bo nie bedzie to od razu ban (n00b) , lecz ostrzezenie ...

i btw. w tym watku mozna o tym smialo porozmawiac...co tez nie jest czestym zjawiskiem  :Razz:   :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## Insenic

Ja również jestem jak najbardziej za tym pomysłem. To co mi zawsze przeszkadza to nie trzymanie się formy pisania tematów posta. Teraz wyglada to jeszcze gorzej niż bez dodatkowych "[ ... ]". Będzie to dopiero spełniac swoją rolę, jak wszyscy będą się tego trzymać. 

Ostrżerzenie to dobry pomysł, bo przypadkowo ktos może nie trzymać się regulaminu. 

Oczywiście możliwe będzie chyba cofnięcie bana jak ktos obieca poprawę ? ;)

----------

## nelchael

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Ostrżerzenie to dobry pomysł, bo przypadkowo ktos może nie trzymać się regulaminu. 

 

http://tinyurl.com/6hz4x

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Oczywiście możliwe będzie chyba cofnięcie bana jak ktos obieca poprawę ? 

 

Tak.

----------

## arsen

Ja jestem za tym by tępić glupote wszelkimi metodami  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> Ja jestem za tym by tępić glupote wszelkimi metodami 

 

Ale nie mozemy rozdawac banow na lewo i prawo - to tez nie jest wyjscie.

----------

## arsen

ani słowem nie wspomniałem o banach  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> ani słowem nie wspomniałem o banach 

 

Jako moderatorzy mamy dwa wyjscia:

1. edukowac - skuteczne, ale nie zawsze

2. ban

Jak ktos ma inna propozycje chetnie ja poznam.

----------

## arsen

heh, za bardzo się wczułeś  :Smile: , "tępienie" to zwracanie właśnie uwagi za nie stosowne wypowiedzi, usuwanie wątków itd. ban tylko jako ostateczność, niektórzy maja tutaj po te ledwo naście lat i nie panują nad swoimi wypowiedziami, hormony biorą góre. Wiesz... "młodzi gniewni w internecie". 

Ban czasem to za sroga kara, ile ludzi tyle metod, nie można z góry ustalić schematu, no ale ty tu jesteś moderatorem  :Smile: .

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> "tępienie" to zwracanie właśnie uwagi za nie stosowne wypowiedzi, usuwanie wątków itd.

 

Ok.

----------

## fallow

i ja i ja dopiszcie tez mnie , ja tez chce   :Laughing:   :Smile: 

---

nikt nie bedzie nikogo banowal bez powodu. 

tak czy siak wazniejsi od nas na tym forum ustalili juz zasady imho sluszne, w naszym polskim dziale bylo b.malo banow i nie podchodzimy do tego "tak rygorystycznie", przeciez mozna je policzyc na palcach jednej reki i jeszcze zostanie miejsce  :Smile: 

a forum jest juz rok.

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> w naszym polskim dziale bylo b.malo banow i nie podchodzimy do tego "tak rygorystycznie", przeciez mozna je policzyc na palcach jednej reki i jeszcze zostanie miejsce 

 

Ale policzyc konta czy uzytkownikow ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> http://tinyurl.com/6hz4x

 

oj wiem tylko się spieszyłem ;) chyba nie zostanę za to ukarany :)

----------

## Strus

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  no ale ty tu jesteś moderatorem .

 

BTW: Ale to moderatorzy są dla nas, nie my dla moderatorów  :Wink: 

SKLEJONE

Taka sugestia, zamiast zamykać tematy typu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296061.html i pisać, że jest drugi identyczny co dalej nie zmienia faktu, że są dwa takie same w tym jeden zamknięty. Można by poprostu dokleić jeden do drugiego. Funkja moderatora phpBB oferuje taką możliwość  :Smile: 

od raku: trzeba do apleu dopisać o postcouncie

pierwsze ostrzeżenie?   :Laughing: 

sklejono dwa posty

----------

## fallow

Sir, Yes Sir.  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Drwisz zasugerował dodanie adresów do słowników PWN - thx!

----------

## Piecia

 *muchar wrote:*   

> 3) Jeśli uzyskaliście odpowiedź, która działa - dodajcie do tematu [SOLVED] - pomoże to innym znajdywać skuteczne rozwiązania.
> 
> 

 

muchar a co ty na to aby zrobić przyklejony jeden wątek z rozwiązanymi problemami?

----------

## arsen

Dodany nowy 14 punkt do apelu w związku nowym działem "instalacja i sprzęt", mianowicie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 14. Wątki należy zakładać w działach zgodnie z ich tematyką, np. wątki tyczące się instalacji i sprzętu powinny trafiać do działu "Instalacja i sprzęt", pozostałe wątki nie nadające się do tej kategorii należy dodawać do głównego działu, wątki które będą zakładane w nie odpowiednich działach będą przesuwane przez moderatorów do działów właściwych.
> 
> 

 

----------

## psycepa

przebrnalem przez caly ten watek i nie znalazlem takiej propozycji (pomysl pojawil sie w zwiazku z dyskusja n/t nowych "gentoowcow"), 

moze nie bylo by glupio zeby rozwiazanie danego problemu doklejac do pierwszego postu w watku, chodzi mi dokladnie o to ze nieraz jak szukam jakiegos rozwiazania to trafiam na watek ktory ma np 7 podstron, na kazdej po 24 bodajze posty, a rozwiazanie nie zawsze jest na koncu takiego watku bo dyskusja niejednokrotnie toczy sie dalej, 

moze w takich przypadkach autor watku po rozwiazaniu problemu edytowal pierwszy post i dodawal cos w stylu

----SOLUTION-----

blablabla

---------------------

moglo by to znacznie ulatwic korzystanie z forum

no ale to tylko taka luzna propozycja  :Smile: 

kolejny pomysl przyszedl mi po ostatnim zbanowaniu hellboyacostam

dawaniu banow fajna rzecz, problem pojawia sie w momencie gdy taki kolo po raz kolejny rejestruje sie na forum i zadaje kolejne beznadziejne pytanie...

Owszem, to bardzo dobrze ze konsekwentnie dazy do dzialajacego gentoo, szkoda tylko ze zdolnosci nauki i wyciagania wnioskow z wczesniejszych doswiadczen sa zerowe...

czy nie istnieje mozliwosc jakiegos trwalszego zbanowania delikwenta ? cos jak kline na ircu ?

pewnie ciezko to bedzie zrealizowac, zwlaszcza gdy ktos ma zmienne ip, ale IMHO nie mozna tez tego tak sobie zostawic, 

niestety do niektorych mozna dotrzec tylko za pomoca lopaty (najlepiej z polobrotu)

pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

Co do pierwszego, pomysł dobry, z tym że cieżko wydusić od ludzi dodanie SOLVED nie mówiąc już o czymś bardziej złożonym, ale osobiście pomysł mi się bardzo podoba.

jeśli chodzi o banowanie, można banować ludzi po ip, loginie, emailu, moderator ma przy każdym poście wgląd do ip z którego został pisany post oraz kto jeszcze z tego ip korzysta, ogólnie wystarcza, więcej się nie da.

----------

## psycepa

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Co do pierwszego, pomysł dobry, z tym że cieżko wydusić od ludzi dodanie SOLVED nie mówiąc już o czymś bardziej złożonym, ale osobiście pomysł mi się bardzo podoba.
> 
> 

 

jak przejdzie bedziemy przypominac  :Twisted Evil: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

w sumie jest to dobry pomysl z dodawaniem odpowiedzi w pierwszym poscie, ale z innych tez mozna czasmi cos innego wywnioskowac i dojsc do nowych rzeczy, komend, programow itp. 

do tego dochodzi kwestia pt"komu sie to bedzie chcialo robic" jak dobrze zauwazyl Arsen. przeciez wiekszosci nawet zaSOLVEDowac sie nie chce..

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> w sumie jest to dobry pomysl z dodawaniem odpowiedzi w pierwszym poscie, ale z innych tez mozna czasmi cos innego wywnioskowac i dojsc do nowych rzeczy, komend, programow itp. 
> 
> do tego dochodzi kwestia pt"komu sie to bedzie chcialo robic" jak dobrze zauwazyl Arsen. przeciez wiekszosci nawet zaSOLVEDowac sie nie chce..

 

co do tego ze z innych postow mozna sie dowiedziec, jak najbardziej prawda, natomiast z mojej perspektywy wyglada to tak: 

szukam rozwiazania, najlepiej jak najszybciej, o jest watek na dany temat o i nawet SOLVED

otwieram, patrze jaki problem ( o! taki sam jak moj) patrze na rozwiazanie kropka

i teraz dwa scenariusze:

a) znalezione rozwiazanie pomoglo -> oszczednosc czasu bo nie trzeba przeszukiwac watku o 100 postach i wiecej (przyklad)

b) rozwiazanie nie pomoglo -> hmm to moze ktos inny inaczej to rozwiazal, to poszukam dalej w watku, trudno (lub znajde podobny watek z ktorego rozwiazanie zadziala i u mnie)

wlasnie przyszlo mi na mysl (wspominal cos ktos wczesniej zeby zrobic jeden watek z SOLVED) ze z takim podejsciem rzeczywiscie mozna by bylo zrobic jeden watek, byc moze nawet przypiety, gdzie byly by linki do eleganckich rozwiazan (problem->solution) bez (byc moze) potrzeby przekopywania sie przez watki

ja tam nie mowie ze mam cos przeciwko temu, czasem lubie cos poszukac, poczytac, zawsze mozna na cos nowego (przynajmniej dla siebie  :Wink:  ) trafic (np synergy  :Twisted Evil: )

ale czesto bywa tak ze zalezy nam na czasie bo trzeba gdzies isc/magisterke pisac/wylaczyc zelazko/obrac buraki, w takich sytuacjach mozliwosc znalezienia rozwiazania zaraz pod opisem problemu IMHO bylaby nieoceniona

a co do tego ze nie daja SOLVED

hmm zdarza sie, ale z tego co zauwazylem to po upomnieniu od moderatora badz tez innego forumowicza generalni te SOLVED sie dodaje, mysle ze tak samo bylo by z tym

bo w koncu to niewielka roznica miedzy:

 *Quote:*   

> Dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu

 

a

 *Quote:*   

> Dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu i doklej rozwiazanie problemu w pierwszym poscie

 

 :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

UWAGA: został dodany nowy, piętnasty punkt do apelu. W skrócie: chodzi o pozostawienie roboty moderatorskiej moderatorom. Prosiłbym, w imieniu moderatorów oczywiście, abyście wstrzymywali się z postami, w których jedynie kogoś objeżdżacie za nieczytanie dokumentacji, apelu, czy nieumiejętność posługiwania się wyszukiwarką. Nie chcę zakazywać nikomu pisania czegoś takiego, więc jak już coś takiego musicie napisac, niech to będzie jedynie dodatek do odpowiedzi na temat danego wątku.

Bo od niedawna na forum zaczyna przebywać tłum moderatorów/obrońców porządku i kilka zaledwie "świeżynek", zaszczutych przez starych wyjadaczy. A w końcu nie chodzi o to, by na forum panował jakiś terror czy iście wojskowa fala.

Tak więc jeszcze raz krótko podumuję: pozostawcie robotę moderatorską wyłącznie moderatorom.   :Cool: 

----------

## psycepa

e no przeciez wyluzowalem  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> e no przeciez wyluzowalem 

 

to nie było kkierowane akurat bezpośrednio do ciebie   :Wink: . Przejrzyj forum i zobacz ile osób zaczęło się bawić w moderatorów. Powoli robi nam się forum policyjne  :Smile: )

----------

## psycepa

 :Smile:  no cos w tym jest  :Smile: 

a co z moim pomyslem ? umarl smiercia naturalna czy moze trwaja konsultacje na jego temat ?:>

----------

## arsen

rozmawialiśmy na ten temat, nikt nie opowiedział się w sumie przeciw, więc można w sumie wdrożyć.

----------

## Drwisz

Jestem za rozwiazaniem zaproponowanym przez "Psycepę". Można by zbierać te rowiązania w "Polish FAQ".  Co poprawiło by szybkość dotarcia do czasami rozproszonych informacji. Funkcja "szukaj" na forum działa czasem chyba w oparciu o "teorię chaosu".

----------

## arsen

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jestem za rozwiazaniem zaproponowanym przez "Psycepę". Można by zbierać te rowiązania w "Polish FAQ".  Co poprawiło by szybkość dotarcia do czasami rozproszonych informacji. Funkcja "szukaj" na forum działa czasem chyba w oparciu o "teorię chaosu".

 

To mi chyba chodziło o inna propozycję, mianowicie że prócz SOLVED dopiska w pierwszym poście z rozwiązaniem problemu.

Zrobienie dodatkowego wątka z rozwiązanymi problemami to zły pomysł, masa stałej pracy w tym wypadku a korzyść mizerna (oczywiście moja subiektywna ocena), ogólnie gra nie warta świeczki. Ale niech się wypowiedzą inni moderatorzy i nie tylko.

----------

## Raku

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Zrobienie dodatkowego wątka z rozwiązanymi problemami to zły pomysł, masa stałej pracy w tym wypadku a korzyść mizerna (oczywiście moja subiektywna ocena), ogólnie gra nie warta świeczki. Ale niech się wypowiedzą inni moderatorzy i nie tylko.

 

zgadzam się - za dużo tematów jest poruszanych na forum, aby wszystkie je potem grupować w jednym wątku. A mam pytanie odnośnie wyszukiwania: czy na forum działa googlowa wyszukiwarka? (chodzi mi o wstukanie w goglach site:adres_forum przed właściwym zapytaniem, czy jak to się podaje). jeśli tak, to może się pokusimy o zrobienie takiej małej wyszukiwarki opartej na google?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

>  Funkcja "szukaj" na forum działa czasem chyba w oparciu o "teorię chaosu".

 

Opcja szukaj, działa w oparciu o przysłowie "od nadmiaru głowa nie boli"  :Smile: 

Poza tym, ten sam mniej wiecej efekt da wyszukiwarka z opcją szukaj "solved"

----------

## ilny

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  To mi chyba chodziło o inna propozycję, mianowicie że prócz SOLVED dopiska w pierwszym poście z rozwiązaniem problemu.

 

Ja tez uwazam ze to bardzo dobry pomysl i jestem za  :Very Happy:  jedyny problem to taki ze samo dodanie SOLVED do tematu dla niektorych jest wielkim problemem a co dopiero dopisac rozwiazanie do pierwszego posta   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Zrobienie dodatkowego wątka z rozwiązanymi problemami to zły pomysł, masa stałej pracy w tym wypadku a korzyść mizerna (oczywiście moja subiektywna ocena), ogólnie gra nie warta świeczki. Ale niech się wypowiedzą inni moderatorzy i nie tylko. 
> 
> zgadzam się - za dużo tematów jest poruszanych na forum, aby wszystkie je potem grupować w jednym wątku. A mam pytanie odnośnie wyszukiwania: czy na forum działa googlowa wyszukiwarka? (chodzi mi o wstukanie w goglach site:adres_forum przed właściwym zapytaniem, czy jak to się podaje). jeśli tak, to może się pokusimy o zrobienie takiej małej wyszukiwarki opartej na google?

 

chcialoby sie rzec ask google  :Razz:  nie no zartuje

a tak na powaznie dziala

forma jest taka :

site:https://forums.gentoo.org i810 direct rendering

problemow z forumowa wyszukiwarka jest kilka, poczynajac od tego ze wybor 'wszystkie' wcale ni oznacza ze przeszuka wszystkie subfora a konczac na tym ze wypluwa tematy gdzie szukane frazy znajduja sie w logach i innych malo przydatnych smieciach, chociaz na to ostatnie to pewnie i goole nie pomoze  :Wink: 

quicksearcha nie uzywam bo to wola o pomste do nieba

pomysl z 'gentoogle' nie jest zly  :Smile: 

a i jeszcze jedno

niestety zauwazylem ze google podaje mniej wynikow zazwyczaj niz wyszukiwarka forum, co czasem jest dobre czasem zle, w przypadku mojej i810 i DRI to akuat bylo zle  :Wink: 

podsumowujac tak zle a tak niedobrze  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Petherson

 *Raku wrote:*   

> ...... A mam pytanie odnośnie wyszukiwania: czy na forum działa googlowa wyszukiwarka? (chodzi mi o wstukanie w goglach site:adres_forum przed właściwym zapytaniem, czy jak to się podaje). jeśli tak, to może się pokusimy o zrobienie takiej małej wyszukiwarki opartej na google?

 

Oczywiscie tylko w ten sposob mozna cos znalezc, przy forumowej mozna szybciej zawalu dostac  :Smile:  .

----------

## psycepa

jakis czas temu szperalem po forum i natrafilem na ponizszy watek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-33345-highlight-.htmlhttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-33345-highlight-.html

okazuje sie ze ta wyszukiwarka calkiem sporo potrafi jesli tylko sie wie jak jej uzywac  :Smile: 

PS. widze ze moj pomysl z edytowaniem ortow przeszedl  :Smile:  ciesze sie bardzo  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Jabolem

Czesc,

Wlasnie sie zorientowalem, ze sa dwa osobne APELE, jeden na glownym forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html i jeden na subforum Instalacja i Sprzet https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-402471.html. Nie roznia sie one zasadniczo niczym poza naglowkiem... 

I tu pojawia sie moja prosba o zmienienie naglowka w APELU na subforum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-402471.html z "... czyli 0x0D zasad ..." na "... czyli 0x0F zasad ...". Tak bedzie wydaje mi sie poprawniej.

Przepraszam za czepialstwo i pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

## largo3

 *APEL - Zasady obowiazujące na forum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obowiazuje kodowanie ISO-8859-2 (...).

 

Teraz jest już UTF-8, więc może uaktualnić Apel?

----------

## milu

 *largo3 wrote:*   

>  *APEL - Zasady obowiazujące na forum wrote:*   
> 
> Obowiazuje kodowanie ISO-8859-2 (...). 
> 
> Teraz jest już UTF-8, więc może uaktualnić Apel?

 

Słuszna uwaga. Dzięki.

----------

